# FS some Discus



## weirdboyrox (Apr 27, 2010)

Selling:
1 approx.3" blue diamond 25.00
1 approx.3" white 25.00
1 approx.3" red spotted 25.00
3 approx.3" red melon(looks a little weird) 15.00 each
No pictures. Lost all the discus buyers contact.
For those who is still interested in getting discus before this forum crashed.


----------

